# Anybody here  R911? (Supply)



## Danny (11 Nov 2003)

Hey everyone i was just wondering if anybody on here was a sup tech. How do you like the trade? (i love it!!)


----------



## westernarmymember (11 Nov 2003)

I am a regular force 911. The trade has been good to me.


----------



## Vigilant (12 Nov 2003)

I‘m in the PRes right now as a R911, but haven‘t gone through MOC training.


----------

